# no one breed blues anymore?



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

I dont see any blue rats anywhere  When i am looking for two, i dont find any.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I know loads of breeders who breed blue. Me included. But haven't you just rehomed some? Or is it time to top up again? :lol2:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> I know loads of breeders who breed blue. Me included. But haven't you just rehomed some? Or is it time to top up again? :lol2:



like 9month ago, when i moved house yeah mum doesnt have many now hers have died from old age she has had them years, same with most the fellas she has 4 boys of mine left.
See i dont own any rats so whats your problem? i have a rabbit thats it.. and due to my mum being in intensive care for months of operations me moving into a rented which wouldnt allow pets at first where di u expect them to go in the bin or neglected not fed, cleaned or anything? yeah ok.
like i said no one near me are breeding your not near by me.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Ok here's a list:

Blue:
Home - Serenity Rats

Belyaev Rattery

Benden Rattery in Surrey - no website but contact details on NFRS breeders list.

RCT Rats Homepage

Ansbrook Rats: A personal guide to rat care, rat breeding and rats for sale

Home - Elkwood Rattery

Home - Ionian Rattery

AQUARIUS STUD - Home

Epiphany Stud - on breeders list, no website.

Alpha Centauri Stud - home

Luxus Rattery

Russian blue:
Urban Rattery - Home

Home - Blairwitch Rattery

Rats4life Rattery : Home

Home - Aeris Rattery

Home - Mercury Stud

Home - Stovokor Rattery

http://www.lilliput-rattery.webs.com/

Caledonian Rattery

Campion Rats - Home

:: Atlas Rats ::

STILLYRATS STUD · Rats are the perfect companion for everyone

Valiance Rats


Russian Silver:

Destiny Rattery - on NFRS breeders list, no website, also get russian blue and british blue.

Bongo Fury Rattery

Home - Fancy Rats from Bog Myrtle and Trinovantum Studs

That's not even all of them because I cant be bothered doing them all. So no, you're right, there's noone breeding blue.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Lover said:


> like 9month ago, when i moved house yeah mum doesnt have many now hers have died from old age she has had them years, same with most the fellas she has 4 boys of mine left.
> See i dont own any rats so whats your problem? i have a rabbit thats it.. and due to my mum being in intensive care for months of operations me moving into a rented which wouldnt allow pets at first where di u expect them to go in the bin or neglected not fed, cleaned or anything? yeah ok.
> like i said no one near me are breeding your not near by me.


You seem to have the worst luck I've ever heard of. If anyone reads through the pets classifieds, they'll see how many times you've been forced to rehome your pets (several moves and various health issues), and how quickly you bounce back to get some more.

Are you looking for pets or breeding rats?


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks only Laura is near by but still a drive away for my mum shes not allowed to drive for long or far distance. Wil just have to wait i guess only want a pair of russian silver dumbos or maybe a black capped and a blue dumbo my faves.
No pets i want two males because i prefer males. 
I have homed a lot because a lot has gone on over the last year maybe 2 with my mum has actuly been very ill dont know how you can judge me for it people to get better and worse again you know if you really want me to fully explain every disease and complication with my mum i will.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Not really, I'm sure you have your reasons, but reading through the classifieds would give any good breeder cause for concern.

If you do decide to get more, please think about keeping a limit on your numbers. One of your reasons for rehoming, other than your various landlord problems, is not having time while your mum is ill and your daughter is little - so it really would make sense to think of that before you get up to 30 rats again.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> Not really, I'm sure you have your reasons, but reading through the classifieds would give any good breeder cause for concern.
> 
> If you do decide to get more, please think about keeping a limit on your numbers. One of your reasons for rehoming, other than your various landlord problems, is not having time while your mum is ill and your daughter is little - so it really would make sense to think of that before you get up to 30 rats again.


I dont have the room for that many i dont even want that many just two soppy licky boys like my Jd was.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I have a litter of british blues but again I'm miles away.

I know that people trough through old posts, and there may be some concerns, still there's no real reason to have a go though as I'm sure 'some' people will have learned by their previous mistakes!


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Thing is most my topics were bred babies i had for sale and ones that were free is because they were older ones which did not go to new homes i think ive come across one from lately from moving and another four were brought to me as she was ill to keep them so i homed them for her.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Are these any good?
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/domestic-exotics-classifieds/624879-blue-burmese-rats.html

Years ago,out of the blue I was told that I needed a life saving operation,I had no symptoms but I could have died,with young children like lover has and a hubby in full time work I was forced after several weeks of trying to cope with the after affects of an operation to rehome 2 of my rabbits :blush::gasp:I kept the other two that were elderly aged 6 and 11.I did what was best for them,both went to families with older children who bought them new hutches/runs,etc and I knew that I had done the right thing
Before you judge someone,just think how awful it would be if you were told that you might not live,not only Did I have to plan what would happen if my children lost their mother but I had o do what was best for my pets 
why bother to read past posts about who has sold/passed on what pet?It doesnt change anything
I only read other peoples past posts if I am questioning whether someone is able to care for one of my baby african pygmt dormice,and I like to check if the person is someone who may sell them on later,which I try to avoid 
Good luck Lover in finding some lovely ratties :2thumb::2thumb:
Forgot to say that I havent read past posts but I remember reading that Lover spent rather alot of money on her gorgeous big bunny,so I have no doubts as to wether her new rats will have everything they need in their new home


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

saxon said:


> I have a litter of british blues but again I'm miles away.
> 
> I know that people trough through old posts, and there may be some concerns, still there's no real reason to have a go though as I'm sure 'some' people will have learned by their previous mistakes!


Got two of your blues here 

Squidy and stupid just how i like them haha :lol2:

Just wrapped the prezzie up for the rats


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Got two of your blues here
> 
> Squidy and stupid just how i like them haha :lol2:
> 
> Just wrapped the prezzie up for the rats



*gives the evil eye*
I wants lol


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I've just mated a russian blue satin rex (lustrious) girl to my big agouti RB carrier but I don't think she's taken!!!
If she has it will be the first RB litter since those ones Mark.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

saxon said:


> I've just mated a russian blue satin rex (lustrious) girl to my big agouti RB carrier but I don't think she's taken!!!
> If she has it will be the first RB litter since those ones Mark.


 dont tempt me haha they are on strike :lol2:


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

Blues are lovely, i like to squeeze them lots and lots :lol2:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

They are lovely Laura.

Are any of those available?
I've more or less had to stop mine now as they were getting too 'close'.
I cant' find anything not very closely related to mine at the moment.
I've taken to outcrossing to agouti's, I bred into the RB a year or so ago, so still related just not quite so closely.


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

They are quite cute indeed i must say!

None will be going out to breeders though, till i fathom out what gene is making the coat like that, as theres no lustrous or similar in the mix, but something else recessive but is easily lost, and its taken me a while to get to this point with them where its predictable and i have some nice ones to work with :lol2:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Steals laura's rat babies ..sneaks off *whistles*

Laura you know they remind me of harley rats ... but that would be impossible?


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

This was gone throuhg years ago though wasn't it and it was 'decided' by other breeders that it couldn't possibly be Harley as they weren't over here.

They look just like the satin rex's that have been around for ages.
At that age all mine were the same and a lot kept the 'unkempt' look but people just wouldn't have it for some reason.

Laura when you do find out what is now causing the coat variation, as it didn't seem to get sorted before, it will be interesting to see the reactions of some other breeders.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Harley rats are here just not know of, person who bred a while ago imported 3 Harley rats, i know they were hers ive seen them on photos. Obv they didnt get out to publice or wasnt bred for some reason because they are not about. I lost contact with loads of rattie friends when i lost my msn password so i couldnt ask her.


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

saxon said:


> They look just like the satin rex's that have been around for ages.
> At that age all mine were the same and a lot kept the 'unkempt' look but people just wouldn't have it for some reason.
> 
> Laura when you do find out what is now causing the coat variation, as it didn't seem to get sorted before, it will be interesting to see the reactions of some other breeders.


There is no `satin rex`/lustrous in the lines at all, this is a different mutation with no oil bubbles in the hair shafts.


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

Lover said:


> Harley rats are here just not know of, person who bred a while ago imported 3 Harley rats, i know they were hers ive seen them on photos. Obv they didnt get out to publice or wasnt bred for some reason because they are not about. I lost contact with loads of rattie friends when i lost my msn password so i couldnt ask her.


Theres at least 2 people who claim to have Harleys....oh and Dwarfs which they imported too...but both sadly talk bollocks.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I've heard of two people saying they have dwarves but they seem to be just runts to me. Sold at silly prices. I have 'tinies' that I know are just kittens that have not managed to grow but I don't say they are dwarves!
I don't even make people aware of them to be honest. They are just babies who have stayed for one reason or another. Generally that I'm not happy with their growth.

I think that 99.9% of russian lines are going to have the 'satin rex' gene in them no matter what anyone says!
The kittens look exactly like the kittens that we were all getting from the satin rex lines that 'breeders' were slating a few years ago.
Many breeders of these rats stopped breeding them due to the 'aggro', me included to be honest, it made some of us feel as if we could do nothing right at that time.

This happens all the time a new variety, whether it be rats, mice or any other mammal, will be developed and criticised. Then a year or two later someone else comes up and suddenly the same variety is here with another name and 'voila' 'how fantastic is that rat'!!!!!

I love the satin rex, longhaired look whether it is known as satin rex, lustrious or any other name.
I loved them when they were called 'satin rex' and I'll love them under their new name.


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

saxon said:


> I think that 99.9% of russian lines are going to have the 'satin rex' gene in them no matter what anyone says!


Of course 99.9% DONT have lustrous in the lines, certainly not, else EVERYBODY would have them? And they don't lol.



saxon said:


> I loved them when they were called 'satin rex' and I'll love them under their new name.


It's a shame they got the name `Satin Rex` as they aren't Satin, and they aren't Rex.

Whatever is causing the fluffiness in my current litter, im not sure, but i do know its not compatible with Lustrous and mating `fluffy` x Lustrous, just makes carriers of both in the resulting litter.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Definitely nothing like the satins we have here (confirmed). Like I said on the other forum, there must be more genes about than we thought. Mine are regular UK satin, and they dont get long coats - this is about as long as they get:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't want to get into the arguments and disagreements that went on about the russian blues and I dont' think it will ever be properly resolved anyway so it's a mute point really.
I just thought I'd add a few pics I've found as well to see what people think. Not all my pics though just a few showing coat length and other varieties for people to ponder over. I'm curious to know what the last rat kitt is though.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Minerva said:


> Theres at least 2 people who claim to have Harleys....oh and Dwarfs which they imported too...but both sadly talk bollocks.


Yeah but i know the pics were taken in her place as her dog was in the backgrounf doubt they would find exact replicars lols, well ive not spoke to her in over a year i cannot remember her stud name.


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

saxon said:


> I don't want to get into the arguments and disagreements that went on about the russian blues and I dont' think it will ever be properly resolved anyway so it's a mute point really.


You dont think what will ever be properly resolved?
There are far more answers for any questions you may have now about Lustrous than there was a few years ago.

The last kitten you posted up is likely Mink/Cinnamon Essex.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Tbh lutorious just look really greasy to me and the coat goes normal once the adult fur is threw..


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Not a fan of the longer coat. I do like the satins we have, but I dont think they're striking enough to concentrate on. Plus they're far more widespread than people think - several of my rats from other people are noticably satin too, just assumed to be nice coated rats rather than a seperate coat type. It doesn't show up as much on bucks (although my first black buck started out quite dull, now he's much older his coat is very noticably different, whereas my girls stay pretty constant as they get older, the does are more noticably satin in their first 6-8 months).

None of Saxons look UK satin to me, presumably lustrous or the other kind(s)?


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> Not a fan of the longer coat. I do like the satins we have, but I dont think they're striking enough to concentrate on. Plus they're far more widespread than people think - several of my rats from other people are noticably satin too, just assumed to be nice coated rats rather than a seperate coat type. It doesn't show up as much on bucks (although my first black buck started out quite dull, now he's much older his coat is very noticably different, whereas my girls stay pretty constant as they get older, the does are more noticably satin in their first 6-8 months).
> 
> None of Saxons look UK satin to me, presumably lustrous or the other kind(s)?



Yeah there not uk sating, they dont look like yours anyway, and your have been proven to be satin.
they look lustrous, like i said i dont like them i got conned £30 a rat ages ago saying it was satin till it was like 12 weeks a normal rat very pissed off nothing special about them!


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

It is easy enough to breed to emphasise the coat type though, mine dont look normal furred past 12 weeks anyway.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

As I said not all the pics are mine!
None were ever purported to be 'UK satin'.

They were from the 'satin rex' lines but I have stopped those now as there was so much 'Hoo-Ha' over them I couldn't be bothered to be honest.
Many of the kittens I bred did in fact stay very long coated throughout their lives but I allowed them to die out as I had had enough of the crap.
I'm sure others are still breeding them into their new lines though.
Although a good few breeders wanted them to add to their lines even though the same breeders were slagging off the original 'satin rex' breeder!...I never could understand that!
The only russian blues I keep now, and I keep very few, are normal coats.

The last kitten pic was proven to be a DPP essex at a show when taken for indentification.

I actually breed very few litters due to the total 'potatoes' that was going on ages ago....I dont' sell to breeders anymore either..my kittens go to loving pet homes so they, hopefully, will never be a part of the 'catty ratty' crowd.

Back on topic....does anyone else have pics to indentify????


----------



## MIMousery (Sep 14, 2010)

saxon said:


> Back on topic....does anyone else have pics to indentify????


Wrong thread for pic ID


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

oooppS!!!!

I've been working all over Xmas and got the two mixed up!
My days have been rolling into one as well.

Not a good Xmas for me!


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Dunno how you'd tell the difference between a DPP essex and a mink one, tbh. Prefer essex in agouti colours, looks much nicer in cinn for example. Oh and russian dove agouti *drool*....Got a lovely overmarked agouti essex rex boy coming in a few weeks....*uber-excited*...


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Wasn't me that said what it was!
I can't tell the difference and these were the first DPP that I'd had, and the last may I ad, they turned out to not have very good temperaments!
It was when I had not decided on the varieties I'd like to concentrate on.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Never said it was, dont take things so personally. I just wondered how essex on an already somewhat diluted colour would work, I would assume they'd be lighter than that (as essex does make the coat paler). I'd say they were mink essex, not DPP, and unless you spoke to an essex breeder, I'm fairly certain it'll have just been a close guess.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

It does look a lil bit dark for DPP

here is my mink against a DPP as kittens and your looks inbetween and since Lisa said that essex diutes the colour i reckon it is mink because if DPP it should be a lot lighter.

DPP









Mink hood


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Just going by the indentification I got at a show.

He won the class, can't remember if it was essex but pretty sure it was, there was only him in it though and he didnt' belong to me by then.

I now have mink and they are a lot darker than the litter that that kitten was in.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

saxon said:


> I don't want to get into the arguments and disagreements that went on about the russian blues and I dont' think it will ever be properly resolved anyway so it's a mute point really.
> I just thought I'd add a few pics I've found as well to see what people think. Not all my pics though just a few showing coat length and other varieties for people to ponder over. I'm curious to know what the last rat kitt is though.
> image
> 
> ...


Second Rattie was mine kept the real long fur all her live, I stopped breeding though so she was just kept as a pet  

I have two of my rignal RB here that have been mated to my Russian Blue stud, one looks to have taken I cant wait RB and Simmies are a firm fave of mine


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi Claire,

I knew it was someone on here but had forgotten who..I hope you don't mind me putting it up again?

I had a good few keep the long hair but didnt' pass any on as there wA everything going on at the time!

I've not been breeding many litters, in fact I'm having my first ones in over 5 months just now, I also have one russian blue girl pregnant to my big agouti boy who carries RB.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

saxon said:


> Hi Claire,
> 
> I knew it was someone on here but had forgotten who..I hope you don't mind me putting it up again?
> 
> ...


don't mind at all :2thumb: this is my first litter in about 8 months I think it is! I've mated my Russian blue to a russian blue boy one looks to have taken he's now in with my Siamese girls, hes a lucky boy!


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

ive not bred in ages either don't tend to, to much bitching never again.
I dont even have rats anymore i am looking for a blue pair of males havnt come across ones near by where i can get to though.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Travelling to a good breeder is well worth it, or if you cant - then see if someone else can help do a rat train. Try Fancy Rats rescue section maybe?

I wish mine would get pregnant. Been trying for months for a hooded litter, fingers crossed Prince is fertile (unlike his half sister), and we should have some hoodies mid-Jan.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Hope you get eepers in jan the new year babies!

& i cant travel far i dont drive, i have no sence of direction if i got the train plus would have to bring my daughter, Also my mum isnt allowed to drive long or far distance, would do a rat train but i dont know if people will.


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

saxon said:


> oooppS!!!!
> 
> I've been working all over Xmas and got the two mixed up!
> My days have been rolling into one as well.
> ...


The ID thread is here :lol2: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/624951-guess-rat-variety.html


----------

